# Update on "No Contact" & H (STBX?) Drama



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

As previously posted I started feeling so much better 3.5 months into the separation when I drew a boundary and stopped tolerating and resenting his distancing, rejection, and disloyalty. Not seeing him socially anymore, unless he changes his mind about MC or for buiness only has done wonders for my self-respect. I am moping a lot less, thinking of him less and actually starting to enjoy my independence. I do not have to worry about whether and whe he will call, and thereby stop giving away my power and feeling devalued by accepting crumbs.

So the latest drama -- I send him a note saying that paperwork is ready for his sign off to list our rental property for sale, and that I would drop it at his front desk for the realtor to come by and go throught it with him or just pick up the docs, saving one of us a trip into the city. He then calls me like 10 seconds later, calling me "Hon" and saying "it is good to hear your voice." He said I had done "more than my share" doing all the necessary arrangements to get the house on the market, and he will take care of geting the documents back to the realtor.

Then jerk off (sorry) sends me an email today saying he will bring the documents to the front desk of our condo building -- putting it back on me to get the documents to the realtor when he just said he woud handle it. * Nice try Mr. passive aggresive crazy-making numbnuts! *To this I reply: 

"Sorry, just realized I am pretty busy this weekend, and per our convo yesterday, you indicated that -- me having done my share -- you would take care of getting the documents back to George. I would prefer we stick to that arrangement, please. Looks like [realtor] said in his message below that he could retrieve it from your building's lobby, if you give him the address. Thanks!"

To which he replied:

"No worries...I'm on it."

So I am glad this got the job done, I stuck to my boundary and I feel better about not letting him cross me. Reject or accept don't tolerate and resent, right? In this case BAM! Reject -- LOL!

It is really shocking and eye opeing to me to see this whole side of him that is really acting like a self-centered jerk -- I was always wildly attracted to him before, but feel that fading the more I see this pathetic jerk behavior.

Whatever -- truly reaching a state of equanimity, where I do not care, if he cannot get his act togehter. Baby steps, but he hads long since fallen off the pedestal I had him on  

Have a great evening!

Warmly , A12


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay A12!!! I am so happy for you, this is a big step forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad you posted. Sounds like you are getting stronger and stronger...Yay for you!!!

I have read your thread over and over the past week to gather some strength. I still feel miserable. I have had severe chest pain for the past 24 hours. The anxiety has hit the roof. I can't believe I am handling things this way. I do not know what has happened to me the past year and a half. So unlike me. 

I can't believe how much you are turning your situation around. I love the power you are taking back. Thanks for updating us and I am sending good thoughts and hoping it continues positively for you.


----------

